# 6 weeks to go



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

6 weeks and i'll be out to start my new life. Hope all are well. looking foward to my first pint in new local


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

andyrogers said:


> 6 weeks and i'll be out to start my new life. Hope all are well. looking foward to my first pint in new local


My fiancee and I leave the UK in two weeks today, cant wait - we have made so many lovely friends out there and quite a few locals !!! Best of luck, bon voyage


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Andy it's 5 weeks and counting for my husband and I before we start our new life, which area are you heading for we might have the same local


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Lynno said:


> Hi Andy it's 5 weeks and counting for my husband and I before we start our new life, which area are you heading for we might have the same local


I'll be living in paralimini, farmagusta


----------

